# Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured I'd better get in here and get some info so folks can plan ahead.

Our 5th annal batterypower and live steam run.
3 mainlines  approx 2300 ft of track
approx 19,000 sq ft of RR
steam up bay
new passenger station area (under construction)
Two out houses

Dealers welcome (call ahead)
buy sale trade tables

mini clincs (if you want to share)
Door prizes welcome for banquet.
E-mail for directions
This years theme, PROMOTE THE HOBBY so bring a friend and/or club members

Always lots of food, meet other fine GRRers and your wives can shop in historic downtown Nebraska City.

Sept 27th and 28th  Sat/Sunday  many folks come on Friday the 26th so they can set up and have dinner at the Depot lounge at the old CB&Q station.

BTW,,Its always the 4th weekend in Sept.

We are looking at a different place for Sat night banquet. The old place (new owner) tried to jack up the price the day before we all showed up.

The new place is in an older building but NO STAIRS. Parking lot 1/2 block east. room for 100 people and better prices. Has PA, and stage.

Motels are.
Best Western  Inn  2515 S 11th 402-873-7000

Apple Inn  502 S 11th  402-873-5959

Days Inn 1715 S 11 402-873-6656

Victorian Acres RV Park 6591 HWY 2   402-873-6866


Our house 
873 S 66th road   
Nebraska City  , NE  68410
Phone    402-873-9284  ( we screen calls)
Map quest is wrong. take K road or N road and follow signs.

Or e-mail

MLS group photo is around 2 to 3 PM Sat after noon. see MLS calendar for 07 photo by Stan ( the man ) Cedarleaf.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Great ! Thanks Marty, My son and I are definately planing on coming this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Won't make that, but look forward to meeting you at the SELSTS in a few weeks!

Cale


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty,  I was told last fall by one of our club members, Rodney, that I needed to go up there. He told me that I wouldn't have any other choice but to go with him. So, there might be a chance I'll make it up there this year. 

Cliff


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Might be able to come this year, gotta o some convincing first......haha.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I not going  this year.  i wait 2 or 3 year come again for "marty thingy" I know my buddy Dave F  plan going this year.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Marty,

Have you ever call the Arbor Lied Lodge to see what they would charge for a banquet?  We've had several there and they have a great buffet.  I'm sure it's a bit more expensive, but it might not be too bad and it's a really cool place to have an event.  Just a thought.

Ed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I plan on coming this year .


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

I'm still on hold until 2009 at the earliest...


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Well for all you that might be just THINKING about it.... JUST DO IT!!! I won't miss it!! looking forward to it....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I already have our room at the Best Western, for next year. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
JimC.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

i am going to be in that picture this year/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

tom h


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Don't miss it!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

This is certainly on our schedule of events.  What a great time!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Duncan on 01/12/2008 10:59 AM
I'm still on hold until 2009 at the earliest...
 

2009/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif   The world could end by  Sept of   2009  and we  will all will be standing in line at the pearlly gates  listening to Dunkie  complain he never made it to one of Marty's  thingy's.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, please reserve two (2) place for me @ the banquet!

Bill


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If the funds hold out after attending the National convention and traveling then to Cal to check out some RR I will then see if ican attend Martys run.  Of course I will get to visit with him at the Perry show this year so thats a start.  Got to get some of you Northern boys down to visit the show and enjoy the warm weather.  Later RJD


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, 
It's been too long since I met you and Carrie at the rusty boat years ago, so I guess I need to hit the road for Cornhusker country this fall. Save me a seat at the banquet. 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Darn, 
I know this year is out. With my sister in law and my best friend both getting married this year I'll not have the 
vacation time left to take or the funds left to travel. 

Ok so I'll shoot for our 8th anniversary. Wife & I were married on Sept 29th in 2001. 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got the open house photos on the wall.
Looks like  Donny and Henson have made all the open houses from the beginning.










who will be in 2008 photo?You can see how its grown.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I missed getting in the 2004 photo by about 90 minutes./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif
BUT! Having learned my lesson, I made sure I made the 2007 picture!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif
We had so much fun that we are going to make the 2008 run!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Henson and I should get a Major Award!   Marty wasn't you at the five get togethers?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Don, 
You should at least have a sympathy card!  Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to have to get a bigger picture frame.  Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

I did not have a choice.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you did!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty
how many miles are you from KC mo?
Thanks Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

around 150 miles.

I hope Don comes to the banquet this year, hate to have you miss out.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a couple of e-mails and others ask about a tee shirt this year.
I'll check into it. The local guy I deal with does a very good job and they last forever (my work shirts)
I'm thinking they will be dark green polo shirts with white logo and we'll add the year.
 About a month before I'll post a thread for a list if any one wants them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be proud to wear your logo behind my bib/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Shucks only 2300km (23hrs) by car !   According to googlemaps ! 
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&amp;z=13&ll=51.042257,-114.058514&spn=0.035725,0.078278&om=0

Closer if i was previously visiting my hometown in central Canada  . . . . . . straight down on 29/81 

doug c


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

I'LL TAKE A SHIRT MARTY! Jerry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah! A polo shirt would be _perfect!_ I'll take a couple as well!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Any chance the Tee or Polo could have a pocket to carry remotes, batteries, or candy bar?

Whatever, I want one.

JimC.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

A pocket is a must.......where did I put my glasses...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Sorry, Doug, but it'd be a little impractical to move Marty's place any closer.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Doug C on 03/29/2008 11:35 AM
Shucks only 2300km (23hrs) by car !   According to googlemaps ! 
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&;z=13&ll=51.042257,-114.058514&spn=0.035725,0.078278&om=0

Closer if i was previously visiting my hometown in central Canada  . . . . . . straight down on 29/81 

doug c

It's not that far.   I leave  Phoenix abut  3 AM   Bye  6 or 7 PM I am in  Liberal KS.    I leave there   about   4 or 5 am  and around  1 PM  I am at Marty's   1300 or so Miles.     I buy Book's on CD's  ( books on tape)  I listen to a some  murder mystery .  Or  some  secret clandestin   Goverment Op  story.    Or some  Western Shoot out.     You would be surprised how fast the time goes  listening to a  story on  CD's


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Idea.  Now if I can just make it how ever I guess I still could pop for a shirt./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif  Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Would like to go, but I think I might have a very hard time convincing the wife that Nebraska has Beaches worth the trip ..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Green makes me look heavy /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

I'd always thought of Nebraska as flat and rather featureless, but Marty lives in some very pretty country. If I could figure out how to make a living there, I might move (Don't tell Neil!)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey we have some pretty nice sand beaches in Nebraska. Lot of sand pit for swimming, and boating. Lot of people go to the Platte river to play in the sand and swim.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

If the Platte river looks like this, I might have a chance, 









....otherwise /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Oh, that's on Marty's layout!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, do you allow us Newbie-Greenhorn-Scum?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif If so I thing my two boys and myself will be there. Is there a place to camp?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Scum, no. "Newbie Greenhorns," _absolutely!_


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update 
The Apple Inn has been sold to Walgrees, so we have not heard when the closing date is. 
So you should call incase you had reservations. 

Also the Embers has closed due to the pain in the butt new owner who had a bad attitude.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, 
You've got enough room for tents, dont you???  
All you have to do is find a decent BBQ chef... 
(and tables, and chairs, and grill, and various cooking vessels, and serving station stuff, and - oh, never mind...)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I called Best Western Last night. THEY ARE FULL DUE TO TWO FOOLS GETTING MARRIED. Marage is so over rated/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Marage is so over rated/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 




Didn't work very well for me/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ did you ask if there was any more rooms in our block of rooms? Seems to me Carrie had the same block set aside. 
No all full 
The lady said that sept 9th is when they call the wedding partys to make sure they need that many rooms. so call the 10 th of Sept to see if any rooms open up. besides every year we have one or two who have to cancel.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought JJ reserved his room for this year when he checked out. I know several of us did that. 
JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
it was a surprise to the town, I will go across the river and find out some phone numbers there. 
sorry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

The whole bottom floor of the Best Western was booked for this year before we left on Sunday. Marty, did they add on as planned?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple more motels to check. Just across the river off highway 2 and 29 in Iowa. Still not very far from Martys. 
http://hotel-guides.us/iowa/percival-ia-hotels.html


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Paul 
Thanks a lot 
I just got a reservation online at AMERICAN BEST VALUE INNS.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul 
its about 8 miles total from here. 
I think the Americas are owned by the Russian mob???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/16/2008 5:30 PM
Thanks Paul 
its about 8 miles total from here. 
I think the Americas are owned by the Russian mob???




Who cares....Just so we get to spend 4 days at your place. 


Do you think the Russian Mob might want to get into G scale?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Marty, is there anything down in Auburn? I know that's a little bit farther, but still not to bad.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember traveling between Topeaka and Marty's a few small Mom and Pop motelss. along 75. 

Also The Very First time I went to Marty's I stayed in a Mom and Pop Motel Just down the street from THE BEST WESTERN on the right side of the highway. it was a Older Place. But was reasonable priced and Clean. Just older. If your not fussy about contenential Breakfast and and internet service That was not a real bad plae.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Those are the kinds of places I look for. I always figured if it was just me, anywhere clean would do. Now that it's always just me...


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Hi Marty & Carrie, 
I'll be there Friday and would like to attend the food events as well. Thanks for all you do, looks like several members of the Cedar Valley GRS are going to attend. 
Joe


----------



## TheRockModeler (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, 
My wife, munchin and myself will be there, and go ahead and cound 2.5( the .5 because My daugther will be along, but not on solids yet) for the banquet. I am working on 2 others coming, not sure of banquet status on them yet...... 
I just called the best western..... 
I thought I had set reservations at the best western when I left last year, but I musta forgot....at least they couldnt find me when I called. 
Oh well I will get them an one of the others, cant miss the "Thingy"!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The old Days inn has new owner, now called Deluxe Inn 402-873-6656, they may have some? I need to call them. they are just north of Best Western a few blocks


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just called Best Western to confirm our rooms for the 26th and 27th. We are "good to go." When/where are we eating Friday night and Saturday night? Count Susie and I in for Saturday night for sure. Friday depends on how early she can get off work, and what time the dinner starts. 

JimC.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Kristi and I will be there. We are bringing the live steam layout up that was set up up HAGRS. 

Rodney


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Marty, is there anyplace nearby to throw up a tent for camping out during that weekend. I'd really like to come and bring my two boys, even if i don't have anything to run ready. Is that OK?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 06/30/2008 9:01 PM
Hey Marty, is there anyplace nearby to throw up a tent for camping out during that weekend. I'd really like to come and bring my two boys, even if i don't have anything to run ready. Is that OK?




There is a RV park listed on the first page of this thread. Have you called them to see about a pitching a tent?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Despite Stan's entreaties, I won't be able to come this year./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif So Stan will have to do his usual excellent job of documenting the proceedings. 
But I've been following DenRay's discussion of mountain-making, and I notice y'all are thinking about his doing a clinic. I'd like to seriously suggest that somebody put a camcorder or two (to cover the angles?:hehe ) on tripods to tape the clinic. This is something I'd be willing to toss a few bucks into J.J.'s hat for! 

Just a thought..


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
Do you know of any more rooms available. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife Martha and I will be there 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have not checked this thread for awhile, I need to get more info out. 

well there is by the truck stop a grop of Motels 
Super 8 712-382-2828 just on the Iowa side at Jct I 29 and Hwy 2 
American Best Value 712-382-2100 

I will have to drive over see the newest one


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

We got a room at the Best value Inn 
Dennis


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

confirmed our reservation at the Best Western and Wanda and I will be there.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty, 
If we want to participate in the swap meet (I have some stuff I think that people would be interested in) is there some kind of form to fill out or whom do we inform so that we can get a table?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve 
the past years we have you bring a #10 envolope with your name , discription of the item , how much you want for it, ceil number ,SS, passport ID, bank passwords, keys to your car, pink slip ,etc. and tape it to the item. 

This way anyone around the tables can point the person to who you are.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How many are staying at the AMERICAN BEST VALUE INN? Maybe we can do Breakfast


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Patsy managed to book us into a place called "Lied Lodge." Does anybody know anything about this place? Patsy said it was near Neb. City in the country. I hope it's not too far away or too difficult to find. I'm hoping to get up there in time for Friday nights festivities!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, Mike & I will be back again with our trailer of goodies. We have such a great time and look forward to seeing everyone and meeting all the new people coming for their first time. If anyone is looking for anything special, please let us know so that we can get it ordered in and bring it along for you. We carry Aristo, Accucraft, USA, Phoenix, Split Jaw, RAM, Ozark Miniatures, Hartland, Garden Metal Models, Bridgewerks, QSI, NCE, LGB, PIKO, Kadee, & Massoth. Check with us on the sale on Accucraft track-with no shipping costs at Marty's in Sept.! Let us know as soon as possible if you are interested in this great value or anything else we can help you out with. Also, put us down for the banquet. Mike & Renee


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a web site for the Lied Lodge. Fancy looking place. Looks to be west of Martys but still fairly close. My guess would be somewhere around 5 miles. Rates are a little stiffer than most of the local motels. They didn't have Marty's listed on their things to do list. Whats with that!? 
http://www.liedlodge.org/index.cfm


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty keeps his "thingy" pretty much low profile! I don't think he wants the locals to know that he has all of this nice stuff out at his place!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the whole town is like a 3 mile circle. Its at the west edge of town by the old golf course. I think its the west Busness hwy 2 exit. its like the 2nd left and looks like your going into the gold course. 

I don't have a dealer list yet. 
But I know we will have the big main room for Friday night at the depot so we are not so packed in the back room. 
Still hard to know who how many will show.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Ron Teten and I plan to be there. ROn Senek said he was coming also. Reserve some track for double heading live steam Mikados! Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 07/25/2008 4:57 PM 
Patsy managed to book us into a place called "Lied Lodge." Does anybody know anything about this place? Patsy said it was near Neb. City in the country. I hope it's not too far away or too difficult to find. I'm hoping to get up there in time for Friday nights festivities!


My wife Carol and I are staying in the "Lied Lodge" that weekend (as we do every year). We have stayed there many times in the past and I have attended several conferences and planning sessions there as part of my job with the university. It's a very nice place for a romantic weekend get away and very comfortable for a "Marty's Thingy" weekend as well. It's a beautiful lodge with exposed timbers and limestone which remind me of some of the lodges we've stayed in at the National Parks - El Tovar, Zion, Bryce Canyon, Glacier, and Yellowstone - for example. They have an indoor pool, a great dining room with good food and a fair wine list. There's a big fire place and a great view of the Arbor Day Farms orchard, and you can dine on the terrace and enjoy the view and sunsets. It's just up the road from the other local motels listed in this post, and the main stop light where you turn south to go to Marty's. There are also hiking trails, and adventure center, an orchard, a golf course, and a park nearby. Depending on how you come into town, you take the old NE Highway 2 into town (coming east from Lincoln, NE). There is plenty of signage and it's all well marked. I think you will enjoy it. It is a bit more expensive than the chain motels in the area, and you will want to be careful when going to the bathroom at night not to walk into one of the log columns next to the bed (you'll see what I mean when you get there - I've done it a few times). Otherwise, a great place, a great experience, and a terrific place to spend the weekend. 

NO, I don't work for the lodge, nor am I affiliated with them in any way  

Ed


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! It sounds like we'll have a great time!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, are you and Carol still doing that kinky blindfold stuff??? running into post???? I beat you have a choocho hat on??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It's getting close/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Have you packed your bags yet/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ its is getting closer and all I do is work. 
thankfully we do have work. the building inspector said today there is only one house going up in town and everyone is slow. 
anyone who gets here early will be on ballast duty and misc fix up and dress up before they can run. 
thanks 
Marty 

Also, I fully understand if some can't make it. 
small friendly bunch is always welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/27/2008 5:14 PM
Ed, are you and Carol still doing that kinky blindfold stuff??? running into post???? I beat you have a choocho hat on??




Hey, what can I say Marty it keeps the relationship fun and exciting. As far as wearing a choo choo hat,...I'll never tell. Whooo Whooo!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Hi Marty, 
I'm going to attend and please put me down for the food events. I will be bring live steamers. I'm pretty sure that other members of my GR club will attend but they may not have let you in on their intentions. 
Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Hey Joe, 
Maybe we can get 'steam-up' put back in to replace 'thingey' . See yah, Jerry


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

My wife has decided I'm too old and feeble to drive all the way to Nebraka and back by myself. I suggested she let me hire a couple of (much) younger relief assist drivers but she noted I was reading the personal ads page of the local paper at the time and volunteered herself. So there will be two of us at the "thingy" Friday through Sunday.Put us down for the organized events and we will do our usual best to try to disorganize everything else. Looking forward to seeing the Arizona and Arkansas contingent and meeting all the rest. 
Jim Shutt


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YEA Jim and Mrs Shutt are coming. Jim and I had a great time at the FAIRPLEX watching them set up for the days run.


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Hey Jerry, 
Yeah, I'm going to definitely going to boil water and a couple of Arkansas guys, "Mitch" Mitchell and Bruce Stockbridge are coming. I have added onto my garden railway by opening up a few tight curves and can now run larger locos. There's a rumor that a K-36 will make an appearance this winter. Santa, be good to me! 
Joe


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Not sure if I'll be there this year







Funds are getting real tight and Sophira needs new struts and leaks coolant.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty please order a shirt, size large. Holly and I are looking forward to our visit to your place again.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm truely humbled by folks still wanting to come with gas prices. 
Today we had the NE/IA mixed train club pinic here and all went well. the long trains eat the battery power tho. 
The highline did not run because I had no operator for it. Richard was kind enough to come help me run. 
Carrie helped with food and we ran out of grill gas. dumb me.... 
perfect weather tho. a number want to come back and see the live steamers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Marty, 

Sorry I forgot to call this morning to tell you I couldn't come down to help today. Also sorry I couldn't make it down to help. That thing that I mentioned that I didn't know if I could get out of or not, I couldn't get out of so I couldn't come down. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Ed 

P.S. I had plenty of gas today, must have been Bubba's beans...you should of called me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty we will be there Wanda and I. Put us down for Friday and Saturday night dinners.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow concider all the people that are coming This is going to be a great year


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

to be a truely GREAT YEAR. Stan and JJ will have NO wrecks or rear-endings at all.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/18/2008 3:21 PM 
to be a truely GREAT YEAR. Stan and JJ will have NO wrecks or rear-endings at all.

Oh?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> Stan's not bringing trains this year/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 


PS Do you have a total attending yet?


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, Christy and I will be back this year put us down for both nights. 
Thanks 
Bernie


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Marty, 

I was reading my thread about the coal hoppers, and it got me to wondering...do the folks coming to your thingy have modern coal hoppers? If so, why don't you encourage them all to bring them, combine them with yours, and let's see how long a coal unit train we can build and pull on your layout? Even if the different style couplers didn't mesh all that well, and we only get to pull it a short distance before it unhooked, we might just set a record for the longest model coal train? 

What do you think? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Ed 
folks can bring any trains they want. good idea. you can organize it.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

I'm still waiting for my vacation approval, but I don't think it will be a problem. So, Sharon and I are planning to come up. Google says it's only 600 miles. Gas prices around here have been dropping steadily, I hope they keep going down. It's kind of annoying to spend more on gas than on the rental car.
Assuming we get on the road early enough Friday, we should be there for both nights of feeding frenzy.

We're looking forward to seeing everyone there. Looks like it will be a good group.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a go from Ga to the Marty's place. Will be there Friday. See ya soon and hope to see a bunch of folks from here at Marty's. Of course Marty has to really get his track in shape for old eagle eye Later RJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

BRING MLS BADGES IF YOU HAVE THEM FOR THE PHOTO.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I will be there Friday morning to help out, you said a while back that you got 4x8 sheets of styrene close to you. How far? I would like to pick up a couple sheets, I cannot remember price but it was reasonable. Look forward to meeting everyone. 

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Friday is going to be a busy day.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Geeeze, I just realized it's been 2 years since we made the last one. Dang! Sure am envious of ya'll. Looks like it's a "wait'll next year" for us again. Although... we do have a small family get-together/reunion planned with my Fathers side of the family that weekend and because of my cousins interest in trains, we'll be running trains here as well. So's I guess we'll be there in spirit. Now all's we need is a video link and........... 
Hey there's an idea! Maybe there's a way we can set a record for the number of trains run simultaneously across the globe. Video link it and...........Naaahhh! Never mind! It's way too crazy and out there even for my warpedness. hehehe 
Considering that we started to dismantle our layout the day after we got back from Marty and Carrie's I guess it's a good thing we'll miss it again. After all we just finished the first phase of the new layout. Doohhh!!!! 
Ya'll have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, Art and Richard came to help clean dead grasses from the RR Sunday. I have most of the trees on the Mt trimmed. need to work on the north loop trees yet. boooooring. 
Plus I will have the new route to the highline marked out and some started before the meet.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

I was thinking about flying in from the Philippines for this occasion, but alas the 28th is my wife's birthday. Now she supports my train habbit to keep me out of trouble,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif but I best stay here and take her out to dinner. So Stan and JJ will have to go without me this time. HeHeHe 
Roland


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hummmmmmmmm fixing up the RR. Taking all my fun away/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty! What time Friday morning will it be ok to show up and help get things ready? Norm Andersen wants to know? He is staying in Omaha with family and going to come and help.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

any time on friday, I think some may be here Thrusday but they have to check ballast and clear points before they can run. 

I GOT IT!!!!!! i GOT IT!!!!!! 
Its Marty's Battery Powered Steam-up. 
After reading some of the crazy wrongness of our hobby, its the best of counter-dictions


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Terry Jackson on 08/28/2008 11:29 AM 
Marty! What time Friday morning will it be ok to show up and help get things ready? Norm Andersen wants to know? He is staying in Omaha with family and going to come and help.

A lot of us have been studying Marty for a few years now and we all have come to the conclution that "Marty is beyond help....Way beyond. 
I will be rolling is some time Thrusday afternoon 
Any one do a Tally yet? How many Wirdo's, Perverts, Dismals, Deseals, and Steam Freeks are coming to this Battery Powred Steam up?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Do you know about how many people are coming?


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Might be a good idea to publish a list. so those of us who are coming cna make sure we told someone.... I for one am getting a little bit forgetful in my old age.... Name and number(if any) for the dinner.... Beside, it might be good for the rest of us to know who is coming so we know what kind of trouble to look out for.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

24 DAYS AND A WAKE UP


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Speaking of the Dinners... I don't recall seeing anything about dinners, or the Banquet on Saturday evening... Have I missed something?? 

Andy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't worry Andy. When it come time for the Banquet or Dinner just follow the crowd. It will be like a demolition derby. Just follow the dust cloud. 

PS How fast can you drive?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy 
Its lined up. I just need to finalize it as it gets closer. I went once but they said it was too soon 
We will try to get money before the dinner, because it may be easier than the rush after wards.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

It's not a problem, I was just curious, as in the past, there was always numerous entries made to get the head counts and such... Hadn't seen any of them this year, so, was just asking the question... 

And the next major question would be. 
""Does the new dog like sugar donuts??"" 

Am looking forward to a great weekend, with some great friends... 

Andy


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 09/02/2008 8:51 PM
Don't worry Andy. When it come time for the Banquet or Dinner just follow the crowd. It will be like a demolition derby. Just follow the dust cloud. 
PS How fast can you drive? 




JJ, when it comes to food, I can drive fast...  Other than trains, food is my next major hobby..... 

Andy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Part of my problem is we are 
building a house 
full kitchen/living remodel 
repo house for morage company 
and other little things. 
thats why Labor day i simply built and worked on the south end. 
I think the shirts will be done the first of next week and will have a list posted. 
each time any one e-mailed or posted a size and amount , I wrote it down,,see ,,its right here in front of the screen.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, 
I regret to inform you that I will not make it this year, I just had a sudden change in my employment status. Not sure how long that will last. But, I just completed the KCGRS montly news letter for September and put as much info about the event as I could and emailed you a copy of it. I hope the weather is great up there for that weekend and that everyone has a good time. 
Cliff


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Oof! I know about those sudden and indefinite changes of employment status


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

20 days and a Wake up


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I added it up wtih the calculator pluged into the wall 
It looks like some where around 49 people are coming. ( Including wifes and off spring)


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Sadly, I will not be able to attend.. 

I really wanted to, but my Wife is out of work currently, my job is just getting busier and, truthfully, at around $4.00 a gallon a 1900 mile roundtrip is not in the budget at the moment...Let's see.. that'd be about.. $300.00.. Just gas. 

Here's hoping for next year.. 

Have fun everyone, raise a glass westward for me.. 

Dave.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

PPPPSSSSSST 18 DAYS AND A WAKE UP


----------



## Skip Macewen (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty Patty abd I will be up there to feed the new dog and keep Andy in line SKIP


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Skip 
I did not see you signed in for the banquet?/


----------



## Skip Macewen (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty Just got E mail back at the house after a few false starts with att dsl We will be up Friday afternoon and as always will attend the banquet


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

12 DAYS AND A WAKE UP /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty the camper and truck are being ready for the trip west. Got the LS out today for final testing and will load up. Hope to see ya Friday. Of course Eagle eye will be lurking near by. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We're already on our way....... In Durango for three days... Then headed east.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting up with ya Stan. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty et al...... 
Sad to say, the wife and I will have to pass as well. Our kids in Houston took a hit with Ike and I'm going to spend some time over there trying to help out. Hope you all have great time and like all Cubbie fans everywhere.....Wait till next year! 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jim Shutt on 09/15/2008 8:28 AM
Marty et al...... 
Sad to say, the wife and I will have to pass as well. Our kids in Houston took a hit with Ike and I'm going to spend some time over there trying to help out. Hope you all have great time and like all Cubbie fans everywhere.....Wait till next year! 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES




SHUCKS/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, I plan on coming with maybe one or two of my sons for Saturday. Nothing to run this year, but I plan on drooling all over your layout, and hope to meet some of the great people I speak to on MLS. BTW, I saw your article in Garden Railways Mag, great job!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
I regret to have to inform you I will not be able to attend this years get together/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif, I injured my back at work and I can not endure the 6 hour one way trip, I am sorry for anybody planning on attending my mountain making clinic, I really had some neat things planned. Maybe I can do at a later date. We just canceled our hotel reservations, this is a real bummer because I am a real bridge nut, and was really looking forward to see your layout. 
Please let me know the cost for the shirts and any other cost you may have occured for us like the banquet and I will send you the money, With Regrets Dennis and Martha


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis 
Bummer dude, can't you ride on the roof or someplace flat? 
Maybe in the back of your pick up truck? 
I even had a place for your rock demo inside the new loop above the new bridge.... 
As for the shirts I will ship them to you, I need an address off line. 
I really was looking forward to your rock cuttingsthingy... 
Do you need some drugs??? we got them growing in the back 40y...heheheh


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By denray on 09/20/2008 12:19 PM
Marty 
I regret to have to inform you I will not be able to attend this years get together/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif" border=0>, I injured my back at work and I can not endure the 6 hour one way trip, I am sorry for anybody planning on attending my mountain making clinic, I really had some neat things planned. Maybe I can do at a later date. We just canceled our hotel reservations, this is a real bummer because I am a real bridge nut, and was really looking forward to see your layout. 
Please let me know the cost for the shirts and any other cost you may have occured for us like the banquet and I will send you the money, With Regrets Dennis and Martha 




Shucks Denis aint comming ..Snif/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 


PS Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

I feel your pain Dennis. Threw my back out about 6 weeks ago, found the chiropractor did the best for me, pretty much back to normal. Had tried the Dr twice and my massage guy twice. Had never been to a chiro before, worked!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

FIVE DAYS AND A WAKE UP


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Chipractor has been my only hope, I injured my back in January it took 5 weeks to get close to normal, had MRI and lots of drugs, and still the chiropractor was my main help, 
Thanks for your concern, I am doing better, but still really tender, I have got a trade show the following week end, and I have got to recoop for that, I am afraid the trip would set me back and then the 3 day show would be miserable, so guys have fun 
Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

weatherman says it will be great,,weather. in low 80's


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Have phun up there, guys!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 09/21/2008 9:42 PM
Have phun up there, guys!!




Duncan.... You really could come join us.... It's only about 18 hours drive time from PHX..... Deb would love it.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Duncan on 09/21/2008 9:42 PM
Have phun up there, guys!!




Yea I haven't left yet. Leaving Wednsday morning about 3 Am. You could follow me./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty will there be an operating session on Sunday morning? I was told we didn't have one last year and I was thinking we just missed it because it was early that morning. Also will 789's and or 830 couplers work for me to put on my battery car to pull your rolling stock?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

those couplers will work,
Sunday ,its up to who ever wants to, if enough want to.


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, I wanted to inform you that I will be coming with Joe Hall to your thingy, we will be arriving Friday afternoon. Looking forward to it very much. 

Denny Taylor 
Cedar Valley Garden Railway Society.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
It looks like Susie and I will be able to make it for dinner on Friday evening [If'in da crick don't rise.].
JimC.


----------



## TheRockModeler (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: Marty &Carries 2008 ,,thingy.....*

Marty, 
I am coming over tomorrow, at some point -my goal is to help with any finishing details you want done. 
Unfortunately my work schedule got goofed and I have to come back Sat. late afternoon. So I wont be able to do the banquet. I know this is last minute, so if I still need to pay for banquet attendance, I understand, just let me know. 

See ya'll Soon


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric
I just checked the e-mail list and the sign up thread and you did not sign up for the banquet, so you OK. or the e-mail never made it.


----------

